# Nochmal Willingen Bikepark



## Veloce (3. September 2011)

Beim Bikeparkbesuch des Ladys Treffen kam der Vorschlag nach einem 
Treffen der neuen  und erfahrenen Abwärtsfahrerinnen in Willingen auf.
Wäre schön wir konnten  kurzfristig ein  noch ein Bikeparkwochenende  vereinbaren .


----------



## lucie (3. September 2011)

Ich werfe mal ganz unverbindlich den 24./25.09. in die Runde. 

Vielleicht könnte man hier, ähnlich dem LO-Treffen, eine Liste starten für alle interessierten Bikepark-Ladies.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tesla71 (3. September 2011)

lucie schrieb:


> Ich werfe mal ganz unverbindlich den 24./25.09. in die Runde.
> 
> Vielleicht könnte man hier, ähnlich dem LO-Treffen, eine Liste starten für alle interessierten Bikepark-Ladies.



Der Termin klingt gut. 

Ich war bisher nur zweimal in Beerfelden, von daher fände ich Willingen interessant. Insbesondere, wenn Leute kommen, die sich da auskennen und ein paar Tips geben können.


----------



## MissQuax (3. September 2011)

Oh ja, das würde terminlich auch bei mir passen! 

Ich weiß nur nicht, ob ich das noch finanzieren kann  - war ja nach dem LO-Treffen noch 5 Tage an der Nordsee und das war (wie meist bei Kurzurlauben) relativ teuer.

Aber mal schauen - habe ein paar Sachen im Bikemarkt und bei ebay/quoka insereriert, vielleicht kommt da ja schon bald wieder was aufs gebeutelte Konto.

Würde mich auf jeden Fall riesig freuen, wieder mit ein paar von euch zu fahren (solange ich nicht bergauf strampeln muß ).


----------



## Veloce (3. September 2011)

Ich kann ausgerechnet an diesem Wochenende nicht  
Der 11/12 oder 17/ 18 . 09 oder 1/2 .10 wär frei .
Hab zwar finanziell noch was zu stemmen aber 
einmal angefixt .....  grins kicher....


----------



## Ani (4. September 2011)

Tesla71 schrieb:


> Ich war bisher nur zweimal in Beerfelden, von daher fände ich Willingen interessant. Insbesondere, wenn Leute kommen, die sich da auskennen und ein paar Tips geben können.



Hallo zusammen,
kann man bei euch ggf. auch eine Runde mitfahren, wenn man das bisher noch nicht gemacht hat? Willingen ist vom Weg her für mich eine machbare Sache und ich hätte schon Lust mal wieder hinzufahren (wenn ich denn dann wieder fit sein sollte...)


----------



## Tesla71 (4. September 2011)

Ani schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> kann man bei euch ggf. auch eine Runde mitfahren, wenn man das bisher noch nicht gemacht hat?



Wenn wir jemanden finden, der uns den Weg zeigt, dann bestimmt. 

Ich bin Fahrer der Kategorie "dickes Bike und kann nix". Protektoren sind meine besten Freunde und ich behandel sie aber dennoch ziemlich mies, sind nämlich alle schon total zerschrappt. 

Cheers!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (4. September 2011)

Hätte man dem Titel nach auch hier posten können, aber egal. Hoffe hier lesen genug Mädels mit.

Ich würde sagen wer mitfahren möchte kann das gerne tun, egal ob Profi oder Anfänger, wird ganz bestimmt wieder eine lustige Runde.
Da das ganze recht kurzfristig ist, würde ich sagen: Übernachtung in Eigenregie wer beide Tage fahren möchte, da sonst der Aufwand zu groß wird. 

Fange einfach mal eine Liste an, bitte kopieren und nach belieben eintragen. Wer nur an einem Tag dabei ist: einfach das Datum hinter den Namen schreiben. 

10./11.09.
Veloce

17./18.09.
Veloce, turbo.huhnchen

24./25.09.
lucie, turbo.huhnchen (25.09.?), Tesla71, MissQuax

01./02.10. 
Veloce, turbo.huhnchen (+03.10.)

Da der 03.10. Feiertag ist könnte man den bei Interesse auch noch dazu nehmen. Ich weiß allerdings nicht einmal ob der Park an diesem Wochenende noch geöffnet ist, werde das aber noch in Erfahrung bringen.


----------



## 4mate (4. September 2011)

http://doodle.com/


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (4. September 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> http://doodle.com/


 
Und? Warum ist die Abstimmung noch nicht angelegt?


----------



## 4mate (4. September 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Und? Warum ist die Abstimmung noch nicht angelegt?


http://www.doodle.com/v66rygyfqktdcmhy#tablehttp://www.doodle.com/f2z9bdgy2cbn8w53#table Done 

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tesla71 (5. September 2011)

Ich hab meinen Eintrag bei doodle mal geändert. Der 8.10. geht bei mir auch. Wieso gibt es den 01./02. eigentlich nicht in der Ansicht? 

Cheers!


----------



## 4mate (5. September 2011)

Tesla71 schrieb:


> Wieso gibt es den 01./02. eigentlich nicht in der Ansicht?











http://www.doodle.com/f2z9bdgy2cbn8w53#table


----------



## MissQuax (5. September 2011)

Hab meinen Eintrag auch geändert - ich könnte auch am 1.-2.(3.) Oktober.


----------



## sturzflocke (5. September 2011)

eingefügt von der ettelsberg website:  *BIKE-Saisonstart: 
  Voraussichtlich am FREITAG, 08. April 2011 um 9 Uhr!*
- Bikesaison: Mitte April bis 01. November

ich bin vom 30.9.-3.10. mit ein paar leuten in willingen... wär cool wenn wir uns dort übern weg laufen (wir sind übrigens 3 mädels in der gruppe  der bikepark dürfte also bei einem zusammentreffen fest in mädelshand liegen )


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (5. September 2011)

sturzflocke schrieb:


> ich bin vom 30.9.-3.10. mit ein paar leuten in willingen... wär cool wenn wir uns dort übern weg laufen (wir sind übrigens 3 mädels in der gruppe  der bikepark dürfte also bei einem zusammentreffen fest in mädelshand liegen )


 
Hatte auch schon überlegt das lange Wochenende im Park zu verbringen. Drehen dann auf jeden Fall zusammen ne Runde


----------



## sturzflocke (5. September 2011)

das wär toll ! glaub nämlich dass thale (jedenfalls im september) nicht mehr drin ist. . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (5. September 2011)

Ich hab mich mal für den 24./25. eingetragen.
Das lange Oktoberwochenende ist leider schon von meinem Männe verplant, es geht mal wieder mit den Bikes über den Rennsteig.


----------



## Ani (5. September 2011)

Der "Park" müsste im Oktober auf jeden Fall noch offen haben, genau genommen ist es ja kein Park mit einem Betreiber, sondern die 2 Strecken (sowie der daran angeschlossene 4x) gehören der Gemeinde (glaub ich zumindest). Es gibt nicht so eine große Vielfalt wie in Winterberg, aber dafür wartet man am Wochenede auch nicht so lang am Lift, grad bei schönen Wetter ist es in WiBe ja brechend voll. 
Leute die noch nicht dagewesen sind würde ich aber gern vorwarnen: am Samstag fallen in Willingen Horden von stockbesoffenen Kegelclubs ein, die alle gern mit der Gondel auf den Ettelsberg fahren und dann oben zu hunderten (zumindest bei guten Wetter) vor der Hütte rumhängen und teils Passanten anpöbeln, mit FF-Helm auf gehts aber eigentlich, auf den Strecken selber ist man davon zum Glück nicht betroffen


----------



## D.K. (5. September 2011)

Hallo,
wollte mich zur Info auch mal schnell zu Word melden. 

Die Ettelsberg-Seilbahn und damit auch die FR und DH Strecke haben bis einschließlich 06.11.2011 geöffnet. ( dann sind nämlich die Herbstferien in NRW vorbei ).

Um der "Freakshow" auf dem Ettelsberg weitesgehend zu umgehen sollten ihr auf den Weg zum Freeride-Track nicht umbedingt an "Siggi´s Hütte" vorbei gehen sondern den Weg am Aussichtsturm nehmen. Dann hat man relativ wenig mit dem Pöbelnden Volk zu tun. 
Aber ich denke die erfahrenen Bikerinnen hier werden das schon Wissen. 

Trotzdem viel Spass auf eurem nächsten treffen bei uns in Willingen.


----------



## Tesla71 (6. September 2011)

Ani schrieb:


> Leute die noch nicht dagewesen sind würde ich aber gern vorwarnen: am Samstag fallen in Willingen Horden von stockbesoffenen Kegelclubs ein, die alle gern mit der Gondel auf den Ettelsberg fahren und dann oben zu hunderten (zumindest bei guten Wetter) vor der Hütte rumhängen und teils Passanten anpöbeln, mit FF-Helm auf gehts aber eigentlich, auf den Strecken selber ist man davon zum Glück nicht betroffen



Klingt wie Kölner Altstadt am Wochenende. Da fühle ich mich doch gleich wie zu Hause. :kotz:


----------



## 4mate (6. September 2011)

@MissQuax:


----------



## Elmo66 (6. September 2011)

Habe mich mal für den 01.10. eingetragen. An den anderen Terminen klappt es leider nicht. 
Wäre prima wenn dieses Jahr noch was geht

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## MissQuax (6. September 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> @MissQuax:


----------



## puschie (6. September 2011)

.


----------



## Jennfa (6. September 2011)

Wollt ihr beide Tage in Willingen fahren? Ich hätte ja auch mal total Lust auf einen Tag mit euch Mädels im Bikepark, bin aber viel lieber in Winterberg. Willingen ist zwar auch ganz nett, hat mich jetzt aber nicht so wirklich umgehauen im Vergleich. Vielleicht haben ja noch ein paar Leutchen Lust einen Tag davon in Winterberg zu fahren  *hoff*. Ist ja um die Ecke...nur mal so als klitzekleine Anfrage .

24./25.09. würde mir wahrscheinlich gut passen, je nachdem ob mein Rad dann da ist . Sonst würde ich vermutlich auch mit nem anderen Bike fahren !



Grüßele Jenna


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (6. September 2011)

Könnte ich mich grundsätzlich auch zu hinreißen lassen, aber Winterberg am Wochenende? Das macht eigentlich nur bei schlechtem Wetter Sinn, sonst eher in der Woche.

Davon mal ab glaube ich nicht, das alle Ladies eine Übernachtung eingeplant haben. Soll halt einfach ein nettes Treffen zum biken quatschen und Spass haben werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (6. September 2011)

Ja das stimmt! Am Wochenende mit vielen Leuten wird es da meistens ziemlich voll! Leider kann ich momentan nicht wirklich in der Woche frei nehmen , auch wenn ich mal wieder richtig Lust auf WiBe hätte. Aber für eine nette Runde klingt Willingen ja auch gut ! Ich würde dann auch für einen Tag kommen!


----------



## scylla (7. September 2011)

Gerade erst gesehen, und blick nicht durch...
muss man sich anmelden, oder kann man auch spontan dazu kommen, wenn der letztendlich gefundene Termin zufällig passt (hab im Sept an irgendeinem WE schon was anderes radelmäßiges vor, weiß aber noch nicht ganz an welchem... drum kann ich mich auch nicht bei doodle eintragen)? 

@Jennfa
Wibe ist am Wochenende fürchterlich ... da steht die Liftschlange meistens bis hinten zum See, und auf dem DH und Freecross muss man um die Leute Slalom fahren. Das macht dann auch iwie keinen Spaß!
Wie sieht eigentlich das neue Wald-Singletrailchen mittlerweile aus (weiß gar nicht wie das heißt)? Ich hoffe, das ist mittlerweile nicht eine ausgefahrene breite Piste geworden wie der DH streckenweise? Als ich Anfang Sommer da war, war das noch ziemlich neu und hat echt Laune gemacht (besonders weil man da ziemlich seine Ruhe hatte... zwei obercoole DHler sind mir da sogar hochschiebend entgegen gekommen und haben geschimpft wie die Rohrspatzen, dass das ja viel zu schmal und eng und steil und kurvig sei und man da ja gar nicht vernünftig fahren könne )


----------



## Jennfa (7. September 2011)

In der Schlange stand ich zum Glück nur letztes mal. Sonst hatte ich immer Glück. Wobei die Downhillstrecke und die Northshores, die meine Lieblingsstrecken sind, immer nicht so voll waren.  Den Singletrail fand ich auch genial, ist aber auch schon etwas her...
Ich denke das wird ja alles ziemlich locker sein und es kommen dann spontan noch Mädels dazu. Ich würde mich total freuen wenn es klappt .


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (7. September 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Gerade erst gesehen, und blick nicht durch...
> muss man sich anmelden, oder kann man auch spontan dazu kommen...


 
Keine feste Anmeldung. Die Abstimmung dient lediglich dazu einen Termin zu finden, an dem möglichst viele kommen können. 
Trotz dem wäre es schön, wenn sich die die Interesse haben auch dort eintragen würden (und danach erscheinen), damit am Ende nicht jemand alleine an der Strecke steht


----------



## scylla (7. September 2011)

Na ja, wie gesagt, wir haben für Sept schon länger eine größere Tour in der Pfalz geplant, aber noch keinen festen Termin dafür. Darum tu ich mir auch schwer, was einzutragen. Wenn ich jetzt irgend ein WE eintrage, und hinterher dann doch nicht kann ist's ja auch blöd


----------



## Tesla71 (7. September 2011)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Wollt ihr beide Tage in Willingen fahren? Ich hätte ja auch mal total Lust auf einen Tag mit euch Mädels im Bikepark, bin aber viel lieber in Winterberg. Willingen ist zwar auch ganz nett, hat mich jetzt aber nicht so wirklich umgehauen im Vergleich. Vielleicht haben ja noch ein paar Leutchen Lust einen Tag davon in Winterberg zu fahren  *hoff*. Ist ja um die Ecke...nur mal so als klitzekleine Anfrage .






turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Könnte ich mich grundsätzlich auch zu hinreißen lassen, aber Winterberg am Wochenende? Das macht eigentlich nur bei schlechtem Wetter Sinn, sonst eher in der Woche.
> 
> Davon mal ab glaube ich nicht, das alle Ladies eine Übernachtung eingeplant haben. Soll halt einfach ein nettes Treffen zum biken quatschen und Spass haben werden.





turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Keine feste Anmeldung. Die Abstimmung dient lediglich dazu einen Termin zu finden, an dem möglichst viele kommen können.
> Trotz dem wäre es schön, wenn sich die die Interesse haben auch dort eintragen würden (und danach erscheinen), damit am Ende nicht jemand alleine an der Strecke steht



Eine Übernachtung plane ich bisher noch nicht ein. Wollte halt an einem der beiden Tage kommen. Übernachtung wäre aber auch kein Problem. Wenn sich hier genug Leute finden, die am gleichen Wochenende Zeit haben, würde ich auch übernachten. Dann wäre tatsächlich auch die Kombo Willingen/WiBe interessant. 

Tatsächlich plane ich aber an zumindest einem Tag der jeweiligen Wochenenden auf jeden Fall in der Gegend aufzuschlagen. Muß endlich mal mein neues Bike richtig bewegen und die Saison ist schon fast vorbei. 

In WiBe war ich auch noch nicht. Fände es nett, da zumindest beim ersten Mal nicht alleine aufzutauchen. Bin auch bei schlechtem Wetter nicht abgeneigt dort zu fahren.


----------



## 4mate (7. September 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Na ja, wie gesagt, wir haben für Sept schon länger eine größere Tour in der Pfalz geplant, aber noch keinen festen Termin dafür. Darum tu ich mir auch schwer, was einzutragen. Wenn ich jetzt irgend ein WE eintrage, und hinterher dann doch nicht kann ist's ja auch blöd


Einträge können geändert UND gelöscht werden!

http://www.doodle.com/f2z9bdgy2cbn8w53#table


----------



## scylla (7. September 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Einträge können geändert UND gelöscht werden!
> 
> http://www.doodle.com/f2z9bdgy2cbn8w53#table



schon klar.
Aber Einträge dienen nicht nur dazu, ein Eintrag als Selbstzweck zu sein, sondern für die Terminfindung... und das evtl vor ich weiß ob ich's stehen lass oder lösche


----------



## Mausoline (7. September 2011)

Anderer Vorschlag
wie wärs damit???

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=540654&highlight=todtnau

Wir vom Süden wollen auch mal mit berücksichtigt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (7. September 2011)

todnau würd mich schon mal brennend interessieren. der park soll ja richtig gut sein, wie man hört.
aber zu so einem festival? ich weiß nicht... 
mir wär's viel zu voll da, ich hab lieber meine ruhe, und stundenlang anstehen am lift ist auch nicht meins. ich finde ja wibe am wochenende schon nicht schön, wie wird dann todnau an einem wochenende mit festival sein?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (7. September 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Anderer Vorschlag
> wie wärs damit???
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=540654&highlight=todtnau
> ...


 
Gerne, aber jetzt ist erst einmal Willingen Thema.

Ich persönlich habe nichts gegen ein Treffen im Süden, aber an verlinktem Wochenende kann ich leider maximal am Sonntag und dafür ist die Anfahrt von 623km für mich zu viel.
Wie wäre es im Frühjahr mit einem Ladies Treffen in Todnau? Sollten wir aber dann nicht unbedingt hier bequatschen sondern im zukünftigen "Ladies Treffen 2012" Thread.


----------



## Mausoline (7. September 2011)

Was mir an diesem Wochenende selbst ein bißchen Sorge macht ist, dass hoher Besuch in Freiburg ist - der Papst!

Sie haben zwar versprochen, dass die B-Straße durch Freiburg befahrbar ist, von der A5, aber ....


aber das mit Frühjahr...könnt ich mich auch erwärmen


----------



## Chrige (8. September 2011)

Also wenn ihr eine absolute Bikepark-Anfängerin mitnehmen würded, wäre ich im Frühjahr auch dabei. Erstens reizt es mich schon seit einiger Zeit, mich im Freeride/Downhill oder wie man das am besten einschätzt zu probieren und zweitens ist Todnau auch von mir aus machbar.


----------



## suro (8. September 2011)

Hallo,

ich habs leider noch nicht getestet, aber ich weiß von anderen MTB-lern ausm Umkreis hier, das die oft da unterwegs sind: 

http://www.wandern-im-westerwald.de/html/der_rothaarsteig.html

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q...&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi

Der Weg geht bis Brilon. Unterwegs gibts wohl auch ne Hängebrücke u.s.w. falls Ihr also Alternativen sucht!

Dort werde ich u.a. demnächst auch mal unterwegs sein. 

Aber trotzdem viel Spass Euch im Bikepark!


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (9. September 2011)

Den Rothaarsteig hab ich fürs nächste Jahr mit meinem Mann auch mal ins Auge gefasst. In drei Etappen. Wenns dann geht, mit zwei Übernachtungen. 
Letzte Woche war ich dann bei unserer zuständigen Kur und Freizeit, und wollte mir Infos holen. Dann erzähl ich das der Dame am Empfang auch, das ich vorhab mit MTB über Rothaarsteig zu fahren, da guckt die mich ganz entsetzt an, und labert mich voll, von wegen, das wäre aber ein Wanderweg und kein Radweg usw. 
Auf meine Antwort, das ich schon öfter am Rothaarsteig war, zu Fuss als auch mit Bike, und ich IMMER Biker gesehen hätte, und nie ein Verbotsschild, hat sie nix mehr gesagt.
Ausserdem hab ich dann noch angeführt, das der SauerlandRADring dann wohl auch nur noch für Radfahrer und nicht mehr für Fussgänger da wäre, oder wie sollte ich das jetzt verstehen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (9. September 2011)

Wir Mtb-ler sind leider in Deutschland eine etwas "verkannte" Tourismusgruppe. In vielen Regionen eher etwas, das man lieber nicht auf den Wegen hätte (... und in den Restaurants und in den Hotels ... ), und in manchen Regionen sogar aktiv bekämpft mit Wegsperrungen, Bußgeldern, Verboten und sogar Gesetzen (siehe 2m-Regelung). 

Andere Länder sind da schon wesentlich weiter, und schildern extra Mountainbike-Strecken aus, bieten extra Biker-Angebote an (Hotels, Veranstaltungen, Guiding, ...), und holen sich so zusätzlich zum stagnierenden oder sogar rückläufigen Wander-Tourismus im Sommer eine Menge Geld in die Region. Während man in Deutschland eher angepöbelt wird und sich unerwünscht fühlt, selbst auf den wenigen offiziellen Mtb-Strecken (die ehrlich gesagt oftmals sogar eher ein Witz sind, da sie großteils auf Forstpisten verlaufen)... fahr mal z.B. in Frankreich oder Spanien rum! Da sind die Mtb-Strecken (offiziell ausgeschildert) richtige, teils heftige, Trails, die Wanderer sind freundlich und feuern einen sogar an anstatt einen zu vertreiben, und an der Tourist-Info bekommt man Tipps, wo man unbedingt fahren sollte anstatt einer Maul-Tirade wo man nicht fahren darf!

Na ja, irgendwann wird man in D auch erkennen, dass Biker nicht nur lästig sind, sondern wie Skifahrer und Wanderer eine Einnahmequelle. In manchen Regionen ist das auf dem Weg, in anderen dauert es halt noch  ... und dann wird dich die unfreundliche Empfangsdame vielleicht sogar mit einem Streckenplan für den Rothaarstieg extra für Mtbiker versorgen 
Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 

*Bis dahin können wir ja in Willingen im Bikepark fahren 
--->Back to Topic* 
(der Rothaarstieg hört sich nämlich zwar interessant an, aber ich dachte, hier geht's eher um einen Bikeparkbesuch?)


----------



## suro (9. September 2011)

Klar gehts hier um Bikepark! Sollte ja auch nur nen Tip für ne ALTERNATIVE sein, wer z.B. kein Bock hat, den ganzen Tag am Bikepark anzustehn. 
(denn das Dingen geht von Willingen bis Winterberg)


----------



## Mausoline (9. September 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Wir Mtb-ler sind leider in Deutschland eine etwas "verkannte" Tourismusgruppe. In vielen Regionen eher etwas, das man lieber nicht auf den Wegen hätte (... und in den Restaurants und in den Hotels ... ), und in manchen Regionen sogar aktiv bekämpft mit Wegsperrungen, Bußgeldern, Verboten und sogar Gesetzen (siehe 2m-Regelung).
> 
> Andere Länder sind da schon wesentlich weiter, und schildern extra Mountainbike-Strecken aus, bieten extra Biker-Angebote an (Hotels, Veranstaltungen, Guiding, ...), und holen sich so zusätzlich zum stagnierenden oder sogar rückläufigen Wander-Tourismus im Sommer eine Menge Geld in die Region. Während man in Deutschland eher angepöbelt wird und sich unerwünscht fühlt, selbst auf den wenigen offiziellen Mtb-Strecken (die ehrlich gesagt oftmals sogar eher ein Witz sind, da sie großteils auf Forstpisten verlaufen)... fahr mal z.B. in Frankreich oder Spanien rum! Da sind die Mtb-Strecken (offiziell ausgeschildert) richtige, teils heftige, Trails, die Wanderer sind freundlich und feuern einen sogar an anstatt einen zu vertreiben, und an der Tourist-Info bekommt man Tipps, wo man unbedingt fahren sollte anstatt einer Maul-Tirade wo man nicht fahren darf!
> 
> ...



Fast vor unserer Haustüre ist der Nationalpark Nordschwarzwald geplant.
Lt. Minister Bonde soll das den Tourismus fördern  dafür gibts dann bei uns kein Ski Alpin, kein Langlauf...ach und auch den Bike-Park Bad Wildbad vielleicht nicht mehr...ob diese Sportler dann hierher kommen zum Wandern auf wenigen vorgeschriebenen Wegen 

http://www.swr.de/zur-sache-baden-w...198262/pv=video/nid=3477354/ju56wi/index.html


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (10. September 2011)

Ach herrje, was Euch da im Nordschwarzwald droht, ist echt übel.
Ich geniesse die Natur ja auch sehr gern, aber nicht auf diese Art und Weise.
Wenn der Nationalpark da wirklich durchgeboxt wird, seh ich Schwarz für den Nordschwarzwald.
Da sägen die sich selbst den Ast ab, auf dem die verantwortlichen sitzen.
Mir fehlen die Worte.


----------



## scylla (10. September 2011)

jaja, die grünen... solange man nicht selbst mal auf nem drahtesel medienwirksam vor ein paar fernsehkameras rumposen kann sind das die fahrrad-"freundlichsten" menschen überhaupt 

in DA war die erste aktion, erst mal fahrradständer aus der innenstadt zu entfernen 

sry, das konnte ich mir jetzt gerade nicht verkneifen!
echt traurig sowas


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (10. September 2011)

Um mal wieder zum Thema zurück zu kommen:

Egal auf welches Datum wir uns hier einigen werde ich wenn nicht urplötzlich sinnflutartige Regenfälle einsetzen das erste Wochenende im Oktober (01./02.10. mit Option auf den 03.10.) in Willingen sein. 
Den Samstag habe ich schon reserviert fürs Ladybiken, Sonntag werde ich dann aber wieder in gemischter Runde unterwegs sein.
Bin nicht zu verfehlen, stehen mit dem Wohnmobil auf dem unteren Parkplatz an der Ettelsbergseilbahn.


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. September 2011)

1.-3. Oktober!
Wie kriege ich jetzt meinen Kerl dazu, den Rennsteig abzublasen? Der hält doch nix von Bikeparks!


----------



## sturzflocke (10. September 2011)

yeah yeah ! dann sehn wir uns ja da  (wir werden wohl selbst bei sintflut dort sein )


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. September 2011)

Ich habe den Mann jetzt für den Rothaarsteig angespitzt. Statt Rennsteig! Wenn es klappt kommen wir dabei am 1.10. an Willingen vorbei. So ein kleiner Abstecher durch den Park ist dabei dann bestimmt drin.


----------



## Tesla71 (20. September 2011)

Moin zusammen! Wie sieht es mit diesem Samstag bei Euch aus?
Dafür hatten sich Lucie, EChaotenkind, Hummel und Jennfa gemeldet.
Schlagt Ihr in Willingen auf? Wenn ja, wann?
Oder zieht Ihr Sonntag vor?
Wenn ich mich aus dem Bett quälen muß bin ich Samstag ab ca. 11 Uhr da, wenn ich fit bin eventuell früher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (20. September 2011)

Ich wäre dann nächsten Samstag  (1.10.) dabei...dafür hatten sich ja mehrere gemeldet. Diesen Samstag bin ich evtl in Winterberg .


----------



## hummel100 (20. September 2011)

Samstag kann ich leider nicht. Bin wahrscheinlich Freitag da.


----------



## Elfchen (21. September 2011)

1.10 würd ich mich wohl anschließen  Weeeeeenn ich bis dahin meine Bremsscheiben hab


----------



## sturzflocke (26. September 2011)

mal finger hoch.....wer is n jetzt dieses we in willingen dabei 
und wann  davon mal abgesehen dass wir uns eh von freitag bis montag dort aufhalten..... n treffpunkt/zeit wäre vllt gut ? oder erkennungsschleifchen im haar


----------



## Elmo66 (26. September 2011)

Hi, soll dieses Jahr einfach nicht sein . Mir ist leider am 01.10. was dazwischen gekommen.
Ich blicke jetzt mal optimistisch Richtung 2012 und wünsche euch einen richtig coolen Tag

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## fuxy (26. September 2011)

Hallo, meine Freundin und Ich möchten nächste Woche mal nach Willingen weil wir beide Urlaub haben.
Könnt Ihr mir eine gute Pension empfehlen wo man auch die Bikes sicher unter stellen kann ?


----------



## MissQuax (26. September 2011)

Ich kann leider auch nicht  - laboriere immer noch mit einer Sehnenscheidenentzündung im rechten Unterarm rum.   Die Schiene muß noch eine Woche drauf bleiben und danach darf ich erst mal nur mäßig belasten. Das heißt, das viele Bremsen im Bikepark geht überhaupt nicht, werde dann wohl erstmal nur ein paar Flachlandtouren fahren. 

Wünsche allen, die nach Willingen fahren, gutes Wetter, ganz viel Spaß und crashfreie Rides!


----------



## Veloce (26. September 2011)

sturzflocke schrieb:


> mal finger hoch.....wer is n jetzt dieses we in willingen dabei
> und wann  davon mal abgesehen dass wir uns eh von freitag bis montag dort aufhalten..... n treffpunkt/zeit wäre vllt gut ? oder erkennungsschleifchen im haar



Ich bin am 1.10  mit frisch umgebauten Sx Trail   da und würde am liebsten schon Freitagabend in ner günstigen Bleibe einfallen . Irgendwelche Tips mit sicherer Bikeunterbringung ?


----------



## Tesla71 (27. September 2011)

sturzflocke schrieb:


> mal finger hoch.....wer is n jetzt dieses we in willingen dabei
> und wann  davon mal abgesehen dass wir uns eh von freitag bis montag dort aufhalten..... n treffpunkt/zeit wäre vllt gut ? oder erkennungsschleifchen im haar



Ich bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfchen (27. September 2011)

bin raus..bremsscheiben nich da


----------



## HiFi XS (27. September 2011)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich habe den Mann jetzt für den Rothaarsteig angespitzt. Statt Rennsteig! Wenn es klappt kommen wir dabei am 1.10. an Willingen vorbei. So ein kleiner Abstecher durch den Park ist dabei dann bestimmt drin.




Wird eher demnächst wieder in den Harz... hoffe ich jeden falls  Nach Willingen zZ nicht drin. Aber Chaotenkind, falls du doch hinfährst, bitte unbedingt über den Rothaarsteig was berichten! Würde mich sehr interessieren. 

Wünsche euch allen viel spass


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (27. September 2011)

@Hifi XS: Was genau möchtest Du denn über den Rothaarsteig wissen?
Komme ja aus dem Sauerland, vielleicht kann ich Dir weiterhelfen?


----------



## Jennfa (27. September 2011)

Dabei !


----------



## Ani (27. September 2011)

sollte jemand aus dem westlichen ruhrgebiet anreisen würd ich ggf. mitfahren wollen (oder fahren und jemanden mitnehmen, auto ist allerdings nicht sehr geräumig). wenn da interesse besteht bitte bei mir melden!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (29. September 2011)

Schon einmal Danke an Sturzflocke, Tesla und Jennfa das ich am Sa. nicht alleine da stehen werde. Wie sieht es aus mit Treffen um 10:00Uhr an den Fahrradständern neben dem Seilbahneinstieg?!?! (Für spätaufsteher zweites Treffen um 11:30Uhr?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dashyo (29. September 2011)

hallo zusammen.
ich versuche nun schon seit ein paar minuten erfolglos rauszufinden wie lange der bikepark dieses jahr noch auf hat.
könnt ihr mir evtl helfen. ich schätze mal genauso lange wie winterberg, aber nix zu finden.
danke schonmal im voraus.


----------



## Jennfa (29. September 2011)

Alles klar. 10:00 sollten wir schaffen . Mein Mann kommt auch mit, wird sich aber nicht mit in die Mädelsrunde mischen . Wir können ja noch Nummern austauschen per PM für den Notfall (Staus, Panne etc.). Dann kann ja nix mehr schiefgehen! Freu mich schon . Auch wenn ich nur mit der kleinen Pinken da bin. Mein N hat gerade Lieferverzögerung und kann deshalb immer noch nicht aufgebaut werden *schluchtz*.


----------



## sturzflocke (29. September 2011)

treffen 10 uhr hört sich guuut an  glaube mich nur zu erinnern dass die fahrradständer letztes mal dort nicht standen..... aber den platz kennen ja alle?


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (30. September 2011)

Wünsche Euch allen ganz viel Spass am Wochenende in Willingen, und legt zwischendurch mal eine Gedenkminute für die arbeitende Bevölkerung ein. 
Wettergott spielt ja auch mit.

LG


----------



## Tesla71 (30. September 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Schon einmal Danke an Sturzflocke, Tesla und Jennfa das ich am Sa. nicht alleine da stehen werde. Wie sieht es aus mit Treffen um 10:00Uhr an den Fahrradständern neben dem Seilbahneinstieg?!?! (Für spätaufsteher zweites Treffen um 11:30Uhr?)





sturzflocke schrieb:


> treffen 10 uhr hört sich guuut an  glaube mich nur zu erinnern dass die fahrradständer letztes mal dort nicht standen..... aber den platz kennen ja alle?



Nö, kenn' ich nicht, aber wenn's an der Seilbahn ist, sollte sogar eine Blindschleiche wie ich das finden. 

10 Uhr klingt gut. Bin mit braunem Torque und heller Hose/dunklem Trikot/Helm am Start. 
Nummer schicke ich gleich per PM an Jennfa, nur für den Fall. 
Freue mich schon.


----------



## Tesla71 (2. Oktober 2011)

Moin zusammen! War wirklich toll gestern! 
Ich habe es - wenn auch mit Verspätung - in die verbotene Stadt und irgendwann nach 1 Uhr auch wieder zurück in die Heimat geschafft. 

Bike habe ich gerade liebevoll geputzt und und gewartet. Gibt's noch jemanden, der mit Wattestäbchen auch in den kleinsten Ecken wischt? 

Mein Ellbogen ist versorgt, sieht ziemlich sch**** aus, ist aber alles halb so wild. Dafür habe ich eine dicke Schwellung auf dem Oberschenkel, die sich langsam verfärbt. Aua! 
Wer hat eigentlich behauptet, Radfahren wäre einfach?


----------



## Veloce (2. Oktober 2011)

War sehr schön..... Gab noch ne kleine  Baustellenirrgarteneinlage beim Pizza abholen ....Auf den Heimweg haben mich die Offspring Jungs schön frisch gehalten   und der Parkplatz war auch schon reserviert 
Dank der guten Bepanthen Salbe von Alena ist die Schürfwunde am
Ellenbogen schön trocken .
Die blauen Flecken sind mir erst so richtig heute beim Aufstehen aufgefallen 
Tja , für die Tabels brauch ich nochmal Spezialtraining.....
Damit die arme Haut  Sonne sieht war ich heute  gleich 100 km
mit dem Renner unterwegs


----------

